# When old is not old but hurts anyway



## flynfshr (Dec 30, 2018)

I never thought I'd live to be 79, but here I am...and kicking pretty high too. Work every day (unless I decide I don't want to), my wife is just a little younger and in better health than I am. She has lost all desire for sex and closeness - her Dad was killed when she was young, her Mother learned to be independent, my guess is she never touched another man... my wife has followed her footsteps! It drives me crazy! Just don't know what to do... just a real kiss would be a treat better than ice cream! Few times in last few months i've shown some affection, she says "do you know of anybody as old as we are that does stuff like that?" --What does a fellow do??


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do an internet search on things like "sex after 70". Read up on the topic. 

https://www.webmd.com/sex-relationships/news/20080708/sex-after-70-better-than-in-the-past

What is the rest of your relationship like?


----------



## flynfshr (Dec 30, 2018)

Our relationship is not good in many ways... we live almost like brother and sister - usually in same bed but little touching... She doesn't want to, I want to, but don't because I don't want to stop! - I think she would be happier if I found somebody once a week to "get it on" with so she'd be out of the picture, but I don't like the idea, although it is tempting, and where would a 79 year old go to find someone anyway?? - All about to drive me up a wall.


----------

